# I've got a dumb question about Lorraine Boettner...



## Marrow Man (Dec 6, 2008)

How do you pronounce his name (I'm quoting him in a sermon tomorrow)?

Is it BET-ner?

Is it BOT-ner?

Is it BOAT-ner?

Is it something else?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 6, 2008)

BET-ner


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 6, 2008)

Many thanks! That's how I've always pronounced it before, but you never know about these things when it comes to pronouncing names...


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 6, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> Many thanks! That's how I've always pronounced it before, but you never know about these things when it comes to pronouncing names...



just make sure your congregation knows he's a HE


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 6, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> just make sure your congregation knows he's a HE



Good suggestion! Along the same lines as Meredith Kline. Of course, we have a minister in our presbytery with the name Meredith, so that's not so hard...


----------



## bookslover (Dec 7, 2008)

Loraine Boettner lived from 1901 to 1990, by the way...


----------



## Zenas (Dec 7, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> we have a minister in our presbytery with the name Meredith, so that's not so hard...



Cavin?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 7, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> How do you pronounce his name (I'm quoting him in a sermon tomorrow)?
> 
> Is it BET-ner?
> 
> ...



Tim, 

I thought that you were going to ask about gender!

-----Added 12/7/2008 at 02:57:37 EST-----

I guess others thought the same thing.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 7, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > we have a minister in our presbytery with the name Meredith, so that's not so hard...
> ...



Yep.

Good man.

-----Added 12/7/2008 at 05:46:44 EST-----



nleshelman said:


> Tim,
> 
> I thought that you were going to ask about gender!


----------



## he beholds (Dec 7, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > How do you pronounce his name (I'm quoting him in a sermon tomorrow)?
> ...



I actually asked my husband if Lorraine Boettner was a man _last night_ when looking through a catalog. Haha...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 7, 2008)

This conversation is like déjà vu all over again. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/loraine-boettner-17713/


----------

